# Unterschied zwischen HDMI und DVI



## Wald Fee (16. Januar 2012)

Hi ich habe ein kleines Problem,

ich habe 2 Monitor, beides die geleichen (iiyama ProLite E2407HDS-B1), und betreibe die mit meiner HIS hd6870, dazu benutze ich ein reines DVI Kabel (also an beiden Enden nen DVI Stecker) und ein HDMI-DVI Kabel (DVI Stecker im Monitor und HDMI in der Graka).
NUn ist das problem, dass das Bild bei dem Monitor mit HDMI-DVI Kabel irgendwie Leuchtender ist, jemand nen peil woran das liegen kann? 
Ich lese nur überall das zwischen HDMI und DVI keinen Unterschied besteht.
Mir gefält das BIld des HDMI-DVI Kabel besser, würde ich das gleiche Bild erhalte wenn ich nochmal das selbe Kabel kaufe, aber diesemal umgekehrt einbaue(Monitor HDMI und Graka DVI), habe leider nur 1 HDMI stecker auf der Graka.


----------



## Hideout (16. Januar 2012)

Tausch mal die Monitore, also das der andere am HDMI-DVI Kabel hängt und schau mal ob er dann auch "leuchtender" wirkt 

Vielleicht ist es eine Einstellungsache an den Monitoren oder ist einer vielleicht älter als der andere?


----------



## dj*viper (16. Januar 2012)

das signal bei hdmi und dvi ist absolut gleich. 
sollte zumindest so sein...

kann mir das auch nur so vorstellen, daß die monitore verschieden eingestellt sind.


----------



## Seeefe (16. Januar 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, hat HDMI höhere Ausfallraten.

Achja HDMI kann Ton übertragen, DVI nicht


----------



## dj*viper (16. Januar 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Achja HDMI kann Ton übertragen, DVI nicht


 dachte, das ist schon klar


----------



## baronvonvestholm (16. Januar 2012)

ist hdmi besser vom bild her? weil ich kauf nen bildschrim, und hab gehört das hdmi besser sein soll bzw. schönere farben bringen, stimmt dass?


----------



## dj*viper (16. Januar 2012)

baronvonvestholm schrieb:


> ist hdmi besser vom bild her? weil ich kauf nen bildschrim, und hab gehört das hdmi besser sein soll bzw. schönere farben bringen, stimmt dass?


 besser als was? mit was vergleichst du das?


----------



## Hideout (17. Januar 2012)

Besser als ein VGA Anschluss, ein SCART Anschluss, ein Component Anschluss? Ja, weil das analoge Übertragungssignale sind und HDMI und DVI sind digitale Signale.


----------



## baronvonvestholm (17. Januar 2012)

also, wenn da fragst was ich meine, glaub ich ich meine dvi, was man in diesem thread gut lesen kann


----------



## Frezy (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Bildqualität von HDMI und DVI ist gleich. HDMI kann zusätzlich noch Ton und sogar Daten übertragen. Jedoch bei einem PC nicht sinnvoll.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------

